# The Dollhouse of Doom needs music/sound



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,
I have a display in my haunt filled with creepy dolls, dismembered dolls, dolls with spinning heads, dolls wearing gas masks...









Its pretty quiet over in that spot so this year I was going to pipe in some music, anyone know of some good (free) music/sounds for a creepy dollhouse? I want to get some kiddies laughing, wierd nursery rhyme type things, nah nanny nah nah... etc. Any sugestions?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

*Sounds*

kevin,

I have some that might work, but can't attach them directly. If you want to email me I will send to you.

[email protected]


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

*I have the perfect music for you*

Hi all first post/reply on here.

I have the perfect music for you and can send it to you on email if you want.

It was used in a haunted house in the uk and has a childs musical box playing a very spooky tune, a girls voice la la la ing the tune as well and atmoshperic music in the background.

It lasts for 2mins 35 secs so if you loop it you could have it running all night.

Mail me if you want the file its 2.96mb


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

How 'bout "It's a Small World After All" over, and over, and over....


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

let me know what you think of the music..does it fit the bill.?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Jayson2125, can I please get that creepy music from you too? I'm adding a creepy doll room in my house this year and it really needs some music.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Jayson, hey Whispers in the Park,
Thanks so much for the files, I actually spliced them into a long soundtrack. It sounds awesome! I've published the finished audio file here if anyone else needs it.
Thanks again for the prompt help you guys!
Oh, and welcome Jayson, its always nice to have our English bretheren here!


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

*dolls house music*

Thanks for the nice welcome.

I am building a haunt this year and my garage is currently full to the brim with props.

I will post some pics on here when we start the build on the 30th.

There will be a 5 strong team building for 2 days so im hoping it will look good.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Kevin,

The file sounds great and you are welcome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are a a few clips available though my site

http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/ChildrenOfTheDarkProtected.mp3
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/RingRoundRosieProtected.mp3

Purchased copies do not have the Discount Voice Over voice in them.
I can even make a custom one for you.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome work guys!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have quite a few also for free...evil, twisted kids nursery rhymes, its a small world, itsy bitsey spider, etc. Try before you download...

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3671684/3a095ad5/Evil_Childrens_Music.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that sound file creeps me out....very nice work


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Meltdown, you're awesome. Thanks for coming through at this busy time of year. Now, does anyone have witches chanting? I have a witches coven room that I need sound for also.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Check meltdown 211's site, "chants folder" ( ya i said it again melty  ),he may have a witches one in there somewhere.
I have a couple somewhere, also Nox Arcana's new "Grimm Fairy Tales has a wicked wicthes chant / curse ,plan on using it myself-gives me goosey bumps when I play it !-
I think i still have the MacBeths famous witches one,on of our members here played with it on Audacity sound mix & is SUPER WICKED sounding !!


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i have a cool clip of a little girl screaming leave me alone you r hurting me and then she starts repeating its only a dream its only a dream very creepy let me know if anyone needs it


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, im pulling out the big guns...here is the coolest sound clip with kids screaming and calling for mom, kinda backwards...sick...makes my hair stand up...trust me, get this one... its big but WELL worth it.

http://www.4shared.com/file/66558736/6edd6897/dead_kids.html

Let me look for some witches chanting or talking...might have something for ya.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now THAT clip was scary as hell. LOL.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hahaha. cool.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> OK, im pulling out the big guns...here is the coolest sound clip with kids screaming and calling for mom, kinda backwards...sick...makes my hair stand up...trust me, get this one... its big but WELL worth it.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/66558736/6edd6897/dead_kids.html
> 
> Let me look for some witches chanting or talking...might have something for ya.


Okay, that is so scary. Crap. I ahhhy have to sleep with the lights on. Seriously


----------

